# 30 Amp Service Trips Main Breaker 20 Amp Doesn't



## J-Mack (May 31, 2011)

Hey yall

So I'm new to Outbackers and sorry to say my first post is an issue I'm experiencing.

I have a 2011 301BQ. While at the house, I had the 20 amp converter plugged in and had no issues popping a breaker, even with the a/c on. I took it out and when plugged in to the 30 amp service with only the a/c on low and hot water heater on, it would trip the 30 amp main breaker in the camper. I decided to use my 50 amp converter because the site I was on had 30 and 50 amp service. I had the same issue with the 50 amp service popping the main breaker. I decided to use my 20 amp converter that I used at home and everything works fine. So what is the issue? Is it the 30 amp and 50 amp service at the CG or is it the rv?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It is the site wiring. All of the outlets would respond the same to the trailer if the issue was in the trailer.

BTW even if it is not tripping the 20 amp you are in danger of over heating the wiring and melting things down running everything you are through a 20amp adapter.


----------



## J-Mack (May 31, 2011)

so I'm assuming it would be best to run the water heater on gas to reduce the voltage required by the RV then? If its the CG wouldn't it be due to low voltage of the CG power? It is a very small campground and it is almost full, so I'm guessing it's just too much on the CG with all these A/C's running. I've never experienced this before so let me know if I'm on the right track or completely in left field lol


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Yes if there is any question about the site power, running the fridge and water heater on gas is best.

Also the issue could just be worn out plugs making poor contact. Invest in a digital volt meter and check the voltage yourself to see how the campground is managing the load.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

J-Mack said:


> so I'm assuming it would be best to run the water heater on gas to reduce the voltage required by the RV then? If its the CG wouldn't it be due to low voltage of the CG power? It is a very small campground and it is almost full, so I'm guessing it's just too much on the CG with all these A/C's running. I've never experienced this before so let me know if I'm on the right track or completely in left field lol


I agree with CamperAndy. It sounds like the campground power. With that many users you can get a voltage drop which drives the current up.


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

I do not believe that the 20 amp converter has any thing to do with the problem ! The AC plus the water heater will usually always blow a breaker when on at the same time . Having the air on LOW will save a few amps , but not many . In some campgrounds that I know have low current I will also turn the air cond fan on only first and let it draw its high starting amps and then turn the air cond on .


----------

